# starting first pee soon, and slurry question?



## TimTheWiner (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to start a Pee soon but I don't currently have kits in my primary. Do I need a slurry from the kit for sure, or can I just use yeast? Also, does the type of kit need to coincide with the pee? I was planning on making a merlot or cab next, but I'd prefer to have a yellow pee. I wish I knew about it when I dumped my Riesling slurry 3 weeks ago. On the skeeter pee site it mentions racking around 1.005 to ensure the slurry is still active enough for the pee, but then wouldn't that prevent the wine kit from getting down to the .998 or .996 that it needs to?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 21, 2012)

You do not have to use a slurry to make skeeter pee. The yeast in the slurry jump start the fermentation and the overall flavor will transfer to the s. pee but not as intense. 

Mix up your inverted sugar, water, yeast nutrient stir well. Rehydrate your yeast and add. It will ferment slower so keep it warm and stir often. Once it takes off add lemon juice a little at a time to not set back the yeast. I typically anymore add at the end. 

You may wish to add most of the nutrient up front and remained halfway thru.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I guess good if I don't need to worry much because I really want to make the cab or merlot next but don't know that I want these colors or flavors xferring to the pee. Maybe I'll wait a little longer and if I decide to use a slurry then use it from my next white (maybe sauvignon blanc?).


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 21, 2012)

If you've got a spare buck in your wallet, buy a second packet of yeast and toss it in there for insurance.


----------



## ROOT (Feb 22, 2012)

I have wild Lemons in the woods behind me , well more like orange lemons that were from excess being tossed I am going to have to look into this PEE I keep seeing so much about.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 22, 2012)

ROOT said:


> I have wild Lemons in the woods behind me , well more like orange lemons that were from excess being tossed I am going to have to look into this PEE I keep seeing so much about.



Root, be aware that fresh squeezed lemon is often harder to ferment than the bottled stuff with additives. Sounds crazy... I know, but it seems to be the norm.


----------



## ROOT (Feb 23, 2012)

well having all the poundage I have at hand I suppose I will have to figure out what to do . 
I can't Imagine buying citrus , it hurts to buy limes since my scrawny tree produces so few.


----------



## ROOT (Feb 8, 2014)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Root, be aware that fresh squeezed lemon is often harder to ferment than the bottled stuff with additives. Sounds crazy... I know, but it seems to be the norm.


I have left the orange lemon hybrids on the tree till now and I am about to give this a try anyone know what makes fresh juice harder to ferment ? surley there is a distinction between them Maybe I need to boil the juice ??


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 8, 2014)

ROOT said:


> anyone know what makes fresh juice harder to ferment ? surley there is a distinction between them Maybe I need to boil the juice ??



my guess would be the acid level in the fresh juice. The "real lemon" type stuff has been heated at least during bottling but probably twice. once to sterilize and then again at bottling. Boiling your juice may help but it will rob you of the fresh citrus quality of the juice as well as some of the acidity. It never tastes as good once its been boiled.


----------

